# Metall Textur und Mehrfachlinien *g*



## Rentier (11. Februar 2002)

Also...
ich will mir mal ne Website basteln und kenn jemanden der photoshop hat... Selbst hab ich da kein Pail von und das was ich wollte hat er ned begriffen...

Also... Ich will erst ma so ne schöne navi mit nem richtig geilem metall bg... die meisten texturen oder effekte die am ende metall sein sollen sehen n bisschen behindert aus...

hoffe ihr habt da tuts für mich am start  *liebschau*

tja... und dann das zweite wo ich gar keinen pail von habe...
die seite soll ne schöne umrandung bekommen, aer das soll nich eine linie sein sondern das sollen irgendwie n paar mehr linien sein die sich mal in die und mal in die richtung überlagern...

gibts da vielleicht was für mich?  


hoffe mal ihr könnt mir helfen...


----------



## TheVirus (11. Februar 2002)

Hmmm... Keinen Peil von der Materie haben aber hohe ansprüche haben.

Also zum starten kann ich dir http://www.designsbymark.com empfehlen. Einfache tuts zu den very basics von Photoshop und deren Bezug zum Web.

Aber an sich geht's nicht über ÜBEN ÜBEN ÜBEN und viel lesen. Die rumprobiererei wird sich irgendwann mal auszahlen sofern du die Geduld mitbringst.

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## Rentier (11. Februar 2002)

nee... ich hab irgendwie mein pass vergessen und konnte das ding auch ncih zusenden lassen )

bischen ahnung von photoshop hab ich ja auch blos der typ konnte das einfach nich zufriedenstellend machen und da wollt ich mich mal umhören 

---

und das grösste problem is das ich eigentlich eher der coder und ned der gfxer bin *g*
da hab ich keine zeit zu und ich will das jetzt aber endlich ma machen...


----------



## Christoph (11. Februar 2002)

selber lernen! das hilft ab


----------



## Rentier (11. Februar 2002)

kann es sein das ihr heute wieder alle richtig nett seid 

tjaja... es war eigentlich nur ne einfache frage nach nem tut die sonst auch immer beantwortet wird *g*

es tut mir nun mal leid das der kunde nich begreift was ich will! ich hab leider nich die zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen und schon gar nich die kohle um photoshop zu kaufen!

seit wann werdne denn einfache anfragen von euch nich mehr beantwortet? bischen mufflig heute, hä?


----------



## Christoph (11. Februar 2002)

hier findest du ein paar tuts zum interface-design und das prob das du mit den metalltexturen hast, da musst du einfach suchen bei den vielen tut-sites!!!

cu


----------



## Christoph (11. Februar 2002)

hats geholfen???


----------



## TheVirus (11. Februar 2002)

Das hat absolut nichts mit Unfreundlichkeit zu tun. hochi und ich haben dir nur gesagt wie es geht. Einfach alles nach tuts machen geht entweder in die Hose oder sieht genauso aus wie vorgegeben was nicht sinn der Sache ist.

Wenn du dich damit zu friende gibst (oder dein Kumpel oder wer auch immer) ist das ok. Nur geh davon aus, dass es keine Sache von 10 minuten oder gar Stunden ist. Manchmal dauert es halt verdammt lange um vernünftige Grafiken für eine Webseite zu machen. Hoffe du verstehst mich jetzt!

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## TheVirus (11. Februar 2002)

Übrigens: Auf designsbymark.com (hab ich dir von anfang an empfohlen) steht wie man Brushed Metal Textures macht. Also erst gucken, dann motzen!

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (11. Februar 2002)

schon mal was vom «edit» button gehört??


----------



## Christoph (11. Februar 2002)

schon mal was von "is nicht dein problem" gehört!


----------



## SirNeo (11. Februar 2002)

Das erste Problem mit dem Interface ist ja so weit geklärt worden, aber wie meinst du das mit nem Rahmen für die Seite?

Du mußt zuerst Rahmengrafiken erstellen und mit Hilfe einer Tabelle den Rahmen anordnen, zu diesem Thema gab es schon einiges unter HTML, ich hoffe das ist das was du meintest.

Hab da auch mal gesucht:

Rahmen


----------



## Rentier (11. Februar 2002)

also...

ich will auch gar ncih alles nach tuts machen aber wir haben bestimmt 5 verschiedene möglichkeiten für nen metall durchprobiert... am ende war es sogar ganz gut aber da wollte die kante nich mehr...


zu dem rahmen: das is also nen frameset und darin is dann in der mitte die seite, um die seite soll jetzt nen rahmen und damit der nich so langweilig ausschaut (eine linie oder so )) sollen das so 5-7 linien sein die sich bischen verschlingern und so...

aber ich denk ich sollt das lieber lassen ):


----------



## TheVirus (11. Februar 2002)

Würde dir ja gerne helfen, verstehe nur nicht ganz was du mit veschlingern meinst.

Kannst ja mal ein Beispiel Posten.

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## SirNeo (11. Februar 2002)

Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht was du mit verschlingern meinst, erstelle doch eine Linie nutze den Filter Schwingungen, so erstellst du mehrere Linien und legst die übereinander. Ich hoffe so etwas in der Art meintest du mit "verschlingern". Ansonsten wäre ein Beispiel nicht schlecht.


----------



## Rentier (11. Februar 2002)

oki...

stell dir vor du hast ein blatt papier und einen bleistift 

so... jetzt zeichnest du mal ganz unsauber ne linie *g* und zeichnest da mehrmals drüber...

so das die linien nicht immer korrekt übereinander liegen sondern das es immer mal abweichungen gibt... eine mal mehr nach da und eine mal mehr nach da...

ich hab da jetzt leider auch kein beispiel... hatte das irgnedwo mal gesehen ):


----------



## SirNeo (11. Februar 2002)

Im gleichen Moment gepostet, ich hoffe dann hilft das weiter was ich gerade versucht habe zu erklären, du kannst verschiedene Einstellungen bei den Schwingungen vornehmen, so wird es unterschiedlich bei den Schwingungen.


----------



## Rentier (11. Februar 2002)

hmm... ich teste gleich mal damit rum...

bin ich nich drauf gekommen... schaut aber gut aus


----------



## Christoph (11. Februar 2002)

jetzt fängt er auch noch an zu zeichnen!!*gg*


is nicht bös gemeint!


----------



## AciDemon (11. Februar 2002)

LOL@hochi


----------

